# Juegos Linux

## deadshot

Buenas tardes, 

me gustaría saber algo sobre el tema de juegos en linux, he mirado por portage y hay juegos de emacs, bsd, peroson juegos de escritorio chorrillas...me gustaría poder probar con algun juego bueno, pero no tengo muy claro si existen o no en linux, si estan en el arbol (q me parece q no) y bueno sitios donde mirar normalmente...

y otr a cosilla...por ejemplo he emergido los juegos de emacs games....pero ahora para ejecutarlos que tengo q buscar el script de cada uno???

gracias...como habreis notado soy un tanto novato...pero con ganas!

----------

## abecedarix

Los juegos van en games-X donde X es la subcategoría; en el árbol hay muchos juegos, aunque hay algunos con ebuilds desfasados o que no lo tienen, en cuyo caso puede ser que existan en el bugzilla, los haga otra persona, o si se te da bien hacer tú mismo el ebuild o actualizarlo.

----------

## ekz

Quizás andes buscando juegos como  estos

Si no llegan a estar en el árbol de portage, seguro encuentras un ebuild en bugs.gentoo.org

Saludos

----------

## deadshot

bueno entiendo que te refieres al menu games en gnome (mi caso) cuando dices games -X (subcategoría)....si te refieres a eso no me aparecen....deberían estar ahi??? hay alguna forma de q gnome los vea???

gracias...

----------

## Cereza

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> bueno entiendo que te refieres al menu games en gnome (mi caso) cuando dices games -X (subcategoría)....si te refieres a eso no me aparecen....deberían estar ahi??? hay alguna forma de q gnome los vea???
> 
> gracias...

 

No, se refiere a las categorias de paquetes de portage, por defecto en /usr/portage/games-*

```
games-action/     games-fps/        games-roguelike/  games-strategy/

games-arcade/     games-kids/       games-rpg/        games-util/

games-board/      games-misc/       games-server/     

games-emulation/  games-mud/        games-simulation/ 

games-engines/    games-puzzle/     games-sports/
```

Con el programa porthole puedes navegar por los paquetes de portage con una interfaz gráfica.

Saludos.

----------

## deadshot

ok, pero son los ebduild, pero yo me refiero a que he emergido por ejemplo los paquetes app-games/games y app-xemacs/misc-games....y nose como ejecutarlos....

----------

## Cereza

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> ok, pero son los ebduild, pero yo me refiero a que he emergido por ejemplo los paquetes app-games/games y app-xemacs/misc-games....y nose como ejecutarlos....

 

No tengo ni idea sobre emacs y el lado oscuro de la fuerza, aunque mirando la descripción, parecen jueguecillos  muuuy simples, como esos de escritorio que mencionas en el primer mensaje, que das a entender que no son lo que buscas.

Sin ánimo de menospreciar los juegos libres, y aún a riesgo de que me tiren algun objeto pesado a la cabeza, personalmente creo que la triste realidad es que los juegos libres (al menos los que vas a encontrar en portage) no estan a la altura de los mejores juegos comerciales, si bien hay algunos de bastante calidad y proyectos muy interesantes (por ejemplo, lo que se propone ser "Planeshift", pero aún le queda un largo camino para eso, al menos cuando yo lo probé, estaba "under heavy development", muy verde, para entendernos). Tal vez te interese mirar los juegos que menciona ekz en su post, de lo mejorcito en juegos libres. A parte de los citados en dicho enlace, algunos juegos libres que yo he probado y estan bastante bien serian Widelands y Eternal Lands, por ejemplo (ambos en portage).

Por otra parte, y aunque sea la opción que menos casa con el software libre, debes saber que es posible correr juegos de Windows en Linux bajo Wine (recomendado para el caso) o Cedega, o al menos intentarlo.

Base de datos de software de Windows que funciona (o no) bajo Wine.

También existen juegos comerciales nativos para Linux, para algunos incluso tienes ebuilds en portage (Neverwinter Nights, Return to Castle Wolfestein...), pero necesitaras los cds originales del juego.

Busca la pagina de guadagames, tienda online de juegos comerciales de Linux en Espiña.

Mencionar también los emuladores, por ejemplo Dosbox y Dosemu (en portage), emuladores de MSDOS si te gustan los juegos antiguos. Puedes buscar la página de abandonia, es una página legal con un gran repertorio de juegos antiguos de MSDOS, con descargas para aquellos que se han vuelto de libre distribución (que no de código libre) por el paso del tiempo. Sobre los que estan protegidos por licencias sólo ofrece información, no descargas.

Este mensaje no me ha salido muy evangelizador, si bien mi intención jamás es evangelizar; que cada uno juzgue por si mismo y elija lo que le parezca más adecuado, si bien para elegir hay que conocer las alternativas, y yo informo sobre lo poquito que sé.

Sería ideal tener alternativas libres a la altura de juegos como Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind o Worms 4 (dos de los que yo juego en Wine) o por lo menos, que las empresas desarrolladoras de juegos se fijaran en Linux y empezaran a coger la sana costumbre de crear sus juegos también para Linux y otras plataformas libres. De momento, a lo que si que no estoy dispuesta, a es a instalar Windows y arrancarlo solo para jugar (ni para nada).

Saludos.

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola en /portage/games-* tienes juegos para todos los gustos solamente date un paseo por consola y emerge el que a ti te llame la atención, empieza probando algo te debe gustar, de paso tienes hasta de ciencias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> ok, pero son los ebduild, pero yo me refiero a que he emergido por ejemplo los paquetes app-games/games y app-xemacs/misc-games....y nose como ejecutarlos....

 

Si no sabes como usarlos, no creo que sean lo que estás buscando. Emacs es un editor de texto muy potente, que puede hacer muchas más cosas, pero estos juegos para emacs deben ser algo así como los juegos que venían con el qbasic de msdos.

Antes de instalar un juego, sobre todo si es gordo, es una buena costumbre usar eix o emerge -pv para ver la url de la página home de dicho juego, hacer una visita, y ver de qué se trata, screenshots, y todo eso. Así te ahorrarás bastantes descargas inútiles.

Dicho esto, en linux hay ideas muy interesantes, pero todas ellas, y aquí le doy la razón a Cereza, están en estado de "heavy development" desde hace -y por- muchos años. Lo cual a veces me hace perder un poco la fe. No reprocho nada... la creación de juegos es algo realmente pesado, que requiere mucho tiempo y recursos humanos, además de necesitar de un equipo multidisciplinar si de verdad se quiere hacer algo serio. Por eso, normalmente, hace falta tiempo y dinero, algo que la gran mayoría de equipos de software libre no poseen.

Planeshift, por poner un ejemplo, no deja de ser una sala de chat con dibujitos en la pantalla, y es un proyecto que llevará entre 4 y 6 años en la calle (paso de buscar el dato  :Razz:  ).

Wine es una opción más que viable para muchos de aquellos juegos comerciales que no disponen de cliente nativo para linux. Y cada día un poquito mejor.

EDIT: generalmente los binarios de los juegos se instalan en /usr/games/bin, necesitas que tu usuario pertenezca al grupo "games" para ejecutarlos, tal y como te dicen al final del emerge de la mayoría de los juegos. Además, puedes usar "equery f <package>" para listar los ficheros que componen un paquete, y "equery f <package> | grep bin" para ver los ficheros instalados en un dir de binarios, que normalmente son los ejecutables.

----------

## deadshot

muchas gracias a todos...bueno para juegos buenos tengo una particion con wiondows,  aunq mi portatil no tira ya mucho...solo buscaba saber un poco mas del mundo de gentoo y linux, que tipos de juegos existen y cosas asi....muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

He perdido valiosas horas de mi vida (¿o ganado?) jugando Tribal Trouble, ya que sale el tema de los juegos.

Corre nativamente, no está en portage y es muy adictivo... A quien le interese...

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

puedes instalar desde portage openarena warzone2100 y si gustas puedes probar urban terror que es el que mas juego horita www.urbanterror.com de juegos hau muchos tambien esta enemy territory glest savage que es un juego bien completo que esta en portage, y si te gustan los juegos asi de ir subiendo lvl tipo mu o silkroad tambien tienes a regnum online http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/ quien dijo que en linux no hay juegos?   :Laughing: 

----------

## deadshot

definitivamente no puedo jugar, he emergido enemy-territory y no se como se juega...he probado comandos como enemy-territry, et, .... pero nada he puesto en /etc/group mi usuario en games pero nada....

alguna idea???

----------

## sefirotsama

Lo que no me gusta de los juegos de linux (y en general "los FPS gratix") es que cada vez más són exclusivamente online... por cierto te recomiendo scummvm para jugar a aventuras graficas.

Que tiempos aquellos... (por cierto scummvm corre también en PSP...)

----------

## i92guboj

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> definitivamente no puedo jugar, he emergido enemy-territory y no se como se juega...he probado comandos como enemy-territry, et, .... pero nada he puesto en /etc/group mi usuario en games pero nada....
> 
> alguna idea???

 

Que reporta el comando groups?

```

$ groups

tty disk lp wheel floppy uucp audio cdrom ftp video games cdrw usb locate portage sound scanner p2p i92guboj mount vboxusers vmware

```

Recuerda que hasta nuevo login tus grupos nuevos no cambiarán. Si ejecutas el juego directamente con /usr/games/bin/<loquesea>, funciona o te da error de permiso denegado? Si es permiso denegado el problema es de permisos, o sea, que no estás en el grupo games aún.

----------

## deadshot

solucionado.....nose porque la primera vez que modifiqué el /etc/group nose que me guardaron los cambios...lo volvi a cambiar y ya va....me ocurre una cosa similar con el /etc/rc.conf que tengo que copiarlo siempre que inicio pq se me borra la configuración nose....

weno ya que estamos hace falta algo más para cargar los servidores en el enemy??? lo probé un poquitin anoche...pero weno no tenía más ganas de trastear y comprobe q simplemente funciona...aunq no podía ver ningún servidor......pelearse con gentoo es a veces agotador...aunq reconfortante cuando se consigue...jejej

gracias a todos por las respuestas.....es de gran ayuda tener esta comunidad para la gente que quiere entrear en el mundo gentoo...pq las cosas claras...tiene tarea!!!

saludos!

----------

## johpunk

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> definitivamente no puedo jugar, he emergido enemy-territory y no se como se juega...he probado comandos como enemy-territry, et, .... pero nada he puesto en /etc/group mi usuario en games pero nada....
> 
> alguna idea???

 

si lo vas a ejecutar por consola se hace de la siguiente manera 

 *Quote:*   

> Remember, in order to play games, you have to
> 
>  * be in the 'games' group.
> 
>  * Just run 'gpasswd -a <USER> games', then have <USER> re-login.
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

por cierto hasta ahora es que me doy cuenta que este juego esta en portage , y eso es uno de los mensajes que arroja durante la instalacion  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirope

De los qe están en Portage, yo podría recomendarte enemy-territory y sus hijos, savage y se acabaron... Si qe dicen que "¿Quién dijo que no hay juegos en Linux?" Y como prueba: Mmmm... Quake!! Unreal Tournamente, o ET... Si que los hay, pero son muy pocos, y comparado con la enorme cantidad y calidad de juegos en Win2, en Linux se qedan como aquellos juegos para niños en 2D de Abelardo de Plaza Sésamo   :Very Happy: .. Así que mi recomendación, muy, muy personal, es: Una partición con Win2, en especial si eres gammer empedernido.... ¿Cedega/Crossover/wine? Naaaaaa.... Así que, concluo: Linux no es para jugar, (Lo que no quiere decir que no se pueda) de todos modos, no juego desde hace tiempo, porque a los 14 conocí bash y nunca jamás tuve tiempo para hacerlo, es más entretenido ver como sube la verborrea de Portage  :Smile: 

Saludoooooooos!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *sirope wrote:*   

> DLinux no es para jugar, (Lo que no quiere decir que no se pueda)

 

En mi caso, hace rato que linux se volvió mi juguete preferido   :Very Happy: 

Depende de que se entienda por jugar, no?

Salud!

PD: Savage! Que buen juego ese!

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En mi caso, hace rato que linux se volvió mi juguete preferido  
> 
> Depende de que se entienda por jugar, no?
> ...

 

XDXDXDXD

----------

## sefirotsama

 *sirope wrote:*   

> De los qe están en Portage, yo podría recomendarte enemy-territory y sus hijos, savage y se acabaron... Si qe dicen que "¿Quién dijo que no hay juegos en Linux?" Y como prueba: Mmmm... Quake!! Unreal Tournamente, o ET... Si que los hay, pero son muy pocos, y comparado con la enorme cantidad y calidad de juegos en Win2, en Linux se qedan como aquellos juegos para niños en 2D de Abelardo de Plaza Sésamo  .. Así que mi recomendación, muy, muy personal, es: Una partición con Win2, en especial si eres gammer empedernido.... ¿Cedega/Crossover/wine? Naaaaaa.... Así que, concluo: Linux no es para jugar, (Lo que no quiere decir que no se pueda) de todos modos, no juego desde hace tiempo, porque a los 14 conocí bash y nunca jamás tuve tiempo para hacerlo, es más entretenido ver como sube la verborrea de Portage 
> 
> Saludoooooooos!!!

 

Solo añadir que la virtualización no es una solución (por mucho que se diga); además d que no soporta el 3D por el momento...

Me pasa lo mismo, me lo paso bien ya en linux... y bueno, el wine me va bien para algún juego en especial (TETRISNET, AOE2,...) y alguna cosilla más...

No os lo creeréis pero tengo amigos que durante época de examenes se instalan solamente Linux para no jugar. En mi caso supongo que habria de ser lo contrario...

----------

## sirope

Yo lo hago más o menos así:

Para máquinas entradas en años uso Wine/Cedega/Crossover. Un PC viejo sólo puede correr juegos antiguos, que están perfectamente soportados por estos programas.

Para máquinas nuevas: Una partición con XP... De preferencia, un XP anoréxico, como SuricataOS EG, es porque un ordenador más reciente, puede correr juegos más nuevos, que no están soportados por Wine, por lo que desaprovechas el potencial del PC.. 

Tengo una partición con XP anoréxico con meses sin iniciar, me cargué el GRUB y me da pereza arreglarlo.. 

Por cierto... Mañana comienza mi periodo de exámenes y me he instalado Solaris, para jugar xD (Linux fue en otro tiempo)

----------

## Cereza

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Yo lo hago más o menos así:
> 
> Para máquinas entradas en años uso Wine/Cedega/Crossover. Un PC viejo sólo puede correr juegos antiguos, que están perfectamente soportados por estos programas.
> 
> Para máquinas nuevas: Una partición con XP... De preferencia, un XP anoréxico, como SuricataOS EG, es porque un ordenador más reciente, puede correr juegos más nuevos, que no están soportados por Wine, por lo que desaprovechas el potencial del PC.. 
> ...

 

Yo como ya dije, paso totalmente de arrancar Windows solo para jugar, ya no me siento a gusto en Windows y me resulta incomodo no estar en mi sistema.

No es del todo así que Wine soporte mejor juegos antiguos y peor juegos modernos, es algo un poco más "aletatorio" que eso. Por ejemplo, uno de los juegos que más trabajo me ha costado hacer andar en Linux ha sido el Worms World Party, gusanitos en 2D. Dungeon Keeper, viejo donde los haya, no me ha funcionado de ninguna forma. Sin embargo bajo Wine corren juegos muy modernos; Call of Duty 4 y el 2 también, Doom 3, Quake 4, World of Warcraft, Heroes of Might and Magic 5, NFS Most Wanted, Neverwinter Nights 2, Warhammer Mark of Chaos y Worms 4 Mayhem son algunos ejemplos que me vienen a la cabeza.

Obviamente no funcionan todos los juegos que puedes tener en una partición de Windows XP aparte, cosa que yo también usaba antes, solo que me cansé de reiniciar en Windows y ahora prefiero conformarme con lo que pueda hacer andar en Linux.

Solo trataba de puntualizar que hay muchos juegos modernos que andan muy bien bajo Wine, y ninguna garantia de que funcionen todos los viejos, lo mejor que se puede hacer siempre es pasar por la base de datos de Wine que ya posteé, y ver como les ha ido a otros intentando correr cualquier juego que queramos probar.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Para los realmente antiguos siempre tenemos dosbox, o incluso scumvm.

De hecho, dosbox es lo mismo que se necesita en windows xp para poder ejecutar muchos juegos viejos.

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Para los realmente antiguos siempre tenemos dosbox, o incluso scumvm.
> 
> De hecho, dosbox es lo mismo que se necesita en windows xp para poder ejecutar muchos juegos viejos.

 

Monkey Island =D

----------

## johpunk

me acabo de dar cuenta que portage cuenta con un juego que me han recomendado cuyo nombre es neverwinter nights lo lo puede conseguir en portage con el nombre de nwn ya lo instalare y despues les comento que tal es y como me fue   :Cool: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> me acabo de dar cuenta que portage cuenta con un juego que me han recomendado cuyo nombre es neverwinter nights lo lo puede conseguir en portage con el nombre de nwn ya lo instalare y despues les comento que tal es y como me fue  

 

Ojo, es comercial, tienes que comprarlo para obtener la clave y poder jugar así (la clave es lo único que necesitas, portage te instala todo lo demás)

----------

## i92guboj

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   me acabo de dar cuenta que portage cuenta con un juego que me han recomendado cuyo nombre es neverwinter nights lo lo puede conseguir en portage con el nombre de nwn ya lo instalare y despues les comento que tal es y como me fue   
> 
> Ojo, es comercial, tienes que comprarlo para obtener la clave y poder jugar así (la clave es lo único que necesitas, portage te instala todo lo demás)

 

Aunque si tienes los cdroms (lo cual no debería ser un problema) te puedes ahorrar una buena descarga habilitando el use flag correspondiente para games-rpg/nwn-data. Las expansiones también son instalables a través de portage, pero para éstas creo recordar que sí es necesario tener los cdroms.

En cualquier, caso, yo prefiero instalar estas cosas a mano, porque luego a la hora de poner o quitar expansiones, módulos y demases (aunque sea para poner un mísero retrato en el juego) tienes que andar poniendo y quitando archivos en las carpetas de sistema, y es algo con lo que no me siento comfortable.

Si te decides a hacerlo a mano, necesitas tu copia legal de nwn por supuesto, y las instrucciones de bioware:

http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html

----------

## johpunk

instale desde portage y me salio lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> The NWN linux client data is now installed.
> 
>  * Proceed with the following steps in order to get it working:
> 
>  * 1) Copy the following directories/files from your installed and
> ...

 

hise el paso 2 y el paso 3 ya que en el paso 1 creo que me hace falta un par de esos ficheros entonces al ejecutar el juego no pasa nada entonces me dispuse a ejecutar yo mismo el fixinstall y me salio lo sihuiente:

 *Quote:*   

> nwn # ./fixinstall
> 
> Checking for required files
> 
> FAILED: ambient directory missing

 

que debo hacer para solucionar eso? tomando en cuenta que lo instale desde portage   :Idea:   osea quiero tener el juego al dia con sus expansions parches etc gracias   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cereza

Esos archivos del paso 1 son totalmente indispensables, son el juego entero practicamente, si no tienes una instalación de NWN ya sea en windows o con wine de donde copiarlos, tendras que compilar NWN con el use flag nowin, y preparate a descargar :P

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

puse en el USE="nowin cdinstall" y me salio lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

>  The NWN linux client is now installed.
> 
>  * Proceed with the following step in order to get it working:
> 
>  * Run /opt/nwn/fixinstall as root

 

pense que con lo que tiene portage el juego podria correr

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> puse en el USE="nowin cdinstall" y me salio lo siguiente
> 
>  *Quote:*    The NWN linux client is now installed.
> 
>  * Proceed with the following step in order to get it working:
> ...

 

1.- no es necesario descargar nada, el ebuild lo puede hacer todo por tí con las USE adecuadas

2.- borra el post anterior, y sobre todo elimina ese link, en este foro no está permitido hablar de piratería ni postear códigos serie ni enlaces a los mismos

----------

## abecedarix

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> puse en el USE="nowin cdinstall" y me salio lo siguiente

 

El USE="cdinstall" supongo que sólo funciona si tienes el cd.

----------

## johpunk

ya estoy un poco cerca de poder jugar nwn 

 *Quote:*   

> nwn # ./fixinstall
> 
> Checking for required files
> 
> PASSED: ambient directory exists
> ...

 

pero al ejecutarlo por consola sale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/games/bin/nwn: line 10: /opt/nwn/nwn: No existe el fichero o el directorio
> 
> /usr/games/bin/nwn: line 10: exec: /opt/nwn/nwn: cannot execute: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 

y por cierto i92guboj cuales son las USE a las que te refieres pq no tengo idea de cuales son   :Question: 

----------

## sefirotsama

johpunk, haciendo una instalación como la que has hecho (manual por lo que entiendo):

```
chmod -R g+rwX /opt/nwn 

nano /opt/nwn/nwn
```

Ves a la ultima linia y comentala. Debajo pon esto:

```
#./nwmain $@

/opt/nwn/nwmain $@

```

Si se te queja con algo parecido a NeverWinter Nights Linux SDL Segmentation Fault

busca el siguiente paragrafo y borra .lib:

```
# If you do not wish to use the SDL library included in the package, remove

# ./lib from LD_LIBRARY_PATH

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib:./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

```

Una vez borrado me queda así:

```
# If you do not wish to use the SDL library included in the package, remove

# ./lib from LD_LIBRARY_PATH

#export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib:./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./miles:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

```

Guarda los cambios, y como usuario escribe nwn. Te pedirá un serial. Pon un serial original (hay pocos juegos comerciales en Linux como para ir pirateandolos...). Funciona correctamente, y con la instalación de portage no me iva (por lo de las librerias y otras cosas que nunca acabé de solucionar).

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y por cierto i92guboj cuales son las USE a las que te refieres pq no tengo idea de cuales son  

 

USE="nowin"

----------

## johpunk

ok muchas gracias a todos ya pude instalar nwn con tan solo descargar los paquetes que pedia e insertarlos en /opt/nwn   :Very Happy: 

offtopic:aun no lo juego ya que tengo problemas con mi pc no me deja jugar nada pq se apaga el pc >.<

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ok muchas gracias a todos ya pude instalar nwn con tan solo descargar los paquetes que pedia e insertarlos en /opt/nwn  
> 
> offtopic:aun no lo juego ya que tengo problemas con mi pc no me deja jugar nada pq se apaga el pc >.<

 

¿Solo se apaga jugando?

Si es ese el caso es muy posible que sea calentamiento de cpu o de la tarjeta gráfica.

----------

## johpunk

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   ok muchas gracias a todos ya pude instalar nwn con tan solo descargar los paquetes que pedia e insertarlos en /opt/nwn  
> 
> offtopic:aun no lo juego ya que tengo problemas con mi pc no me deja jugar nada pq se apaga el pc >.< 
> 
> ¿Solo se apaga jugando?
> ...

 

si ya tengo como 3 semanas que no puedo jugar absolutamente nada no mas al entrar a x juego puff arroja pantalla negra y el case sigue sonando al cabo de 2 minutos el pc se apago solo ya descarte la tarjeta de video pq se la quite e intente entrar al pc y se apago no me dejo entrar a ningun s.o le pase el memtest y no lo deja terminar lo maximo que a llegado el memtest es a 71 % ahora creo que es la ram o la fuente de poder no se estoy descartando estas 2 opciones

 *Quote:*   

> Hostname: Gentoo - OS: Linux
> 
>                     2.6.24-gentoo-r3/x86_64 - CPU: 2 x AMD
> 
>                     Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Todo eso, sobre que motherboard?

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

Configura tu bios para que si supera cierta temeratura la placa, el procesador o lo que sea pite o bien se apague...

A un amigo le pasaba esto mismo... tenia la torre en un "cajón de madera" del tamaño exacto para que la ventilación fuera nula (y teóricamente ser todo más estético en contraste con la habitación). Casi todas las componentes de su PC eran nuevas (como que se las monté yo casi todas) y su "super" ventilador (regulable manualmente), lo tenia a ventilación mínima... El cacharro pitaba como un loco al superar la alarma de 80ºC

----------

